# ISO Tamer Foam = OMG AMAZING!!!



## Jworion (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, so, here's the deal. I have highlighted/damaged shoulder length blonde CURLY CURLY CURLY hair. For a long time I have been unable to find a product that I can put in my hair to make it straighten nicely without leaving frizzy-ends, etcc.... UNTIL NOW!!! I bought ISO tamerfoam as a reccomendation from one of my girls at MAC. I picked this up at a local beauty supply store and after washing my hair put some in with a leave-in conditioner and brushed through. I proceeded to straighten my hair (blow-dry and flat iron) and the results were incredible. Almost NO FRIZZ (and it was kind of a humid day and I already have frizz prone hair) and then ends looked awesome not frizzy or anything and it was SOFT! and it stayed for days!!. I used it again a couple days after and same amazing result!! I am NEVER buying another straightening product again only ISO Tamer Foam for LIFE!! It runs about $9.99 and I only had to use about a half-dollar sized amount with each use. I'm going to try the rest of the tamer line to see how well they all work together!!

Oh and I also use a little bit of Chi silk infusion at the end of straightening for a little extra silkiness. I will post pictures of the before and after when I get the chance!!

~Jessie

***UPDATE** PICTURES!!***

Ok Guys heres the pictures I promised!!

Starting here is my natural hair about to be washed wearing my big pink robe! See how currrlly my hair is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Ok After I washed I put in some Biolage leave-in conditioner and my ISO Tamer foam and blow dried my hair straight and here's the almost finished kinda floofy result! Yipes no makeup XD!! Almost done!!






Ok FINAL PRODUCT! I went through my hair with a 1-inch hot tools curling iron making some sexy waves/curls!!

Flash






No Flash






Up close






I put a little Chi silk Infusion to get my hair all silky!

In case anyone is interested my makeup in the final pics are:

Face: MAC Studiofix fluid (NW25), NARS Orgasm blush

Eyes: MAC Melon pigment, MAC Coppering, MAC Texture, MAC Plushlash mascara, MAC Espresso e/s dipped in mixing medium to line

Lips: MAC subculture lip pencil, MAC Naked Space lipglass

Hope you guys like! and hope this is helpful to my fellow curly-haired beauties


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 18, 2008)

It is amazing when you find a hair product that is a HG!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 20, 2008)

Id love to see your pictures.

What kind of beauty supply store did you go to? Do you think I can find this up here in Canada?


----------



## Jworion (Sep 20, 2008)

I found this at just some nameless beauty supply store (I live in Long Island, NY) but they seemed to have a really great selection of products, I'm not sure if you can get it in Canada I would call up your nearest Beauty Supply store and ask them. When I was first searching for it I called salons and they told me they don't sell the ISO product to the public. I know Ulta doesn't carry that line anymore but you can also find the product online but everywhere I looked shipping was nearly 9-10$ :/ So you're best bet is to call the beauty store



hope that helped


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think your hair looks fabulous, it's great when you find a HG product!


----------



## kitty.bot (Sep 23, 2008)

wow that is incredible!

it looks amazing!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks. Your pictures are great, I have to say that product really worked for you! I will be looking for it, thanks for the info.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 25, 2008)

i love how it looks with the curling iron

and wow! your hair is amazing curly


----------

